# Topless woman saved



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

This is for the mermaid fishers.

Topless woman saved after misjudging swim

KIHEI >> A woman swimmer who underestimated the distance between Little Beach and Molokini Island off Maui was fished out of the ocean yesterday by a fishing boat

http://starbulletin.com/2003/04/30/news/story3.html


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Hamilton Reef
Where are the pics?


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Why did I just know that someone would ask that? I was disappointed also when there were no pics.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I bet she was cold


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Shoeman _
> *I bet she was cold  *


How could you tell? 

I would of picked her up too but unfortunately I wouldn't have an extra shirt for her to wear on the trip to shore. A very slow trip.


----------

